# P2000sk vs. CZ 2075 Rami (9mm)



## toopercentmlk

I'm about blow a small load on a CZ rami 9mm. It's a great little gun and I'm pretty set on it. The reason why I'm here is because I seriously considered a USPc, or one of the p2000 variants. I'm wondering if anyone could give me any real world reasons why I should go with a PSKsk over the Rami. 
















They're similar in size, rami is all metal and heavy(very cool), p2ksk is polymer, both hold 10+1 and both are accurate with the Rami seeming to have better range reports in terms of accuracy. And last and arguably least, one is new school modern design, the other is old school and gives off a 1911-esque vibe.
:smt083


----------



## Blkhawk73

I was making the same decision a while ago myself. I have a CZ75 pre-B and had shot my father-in-law's Rami soI had some first hand experience with the make and model. I also prefer HK pistols over all others. hence my dillemma. Price wasn't being a deciding factor for me. I went with the P2000sk fora couple reasons. 1) it was an HK so I knew the quality was there. 2) the biggest facto was the HK fit me better. It fit better in my hand. I actually shoot my P2000sk better than I did his Rami too. 
Hold each and see which fits YOU. No fun shooting a gun that just doesn't fit you very well and is comfortable to hold.


----------



## Baldy

I agree with Blkhawk 100%. Get the one that feels the best to you. If it feels good you will shoot it more and we all need to practice as much as possible. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Mike Barham

For carry, I'd prefer the lighter gun. And while I love the full-sized CZ pistols, the RAMI has a very tiny thumb safety which I find difficult to operate.

I'd also guess the P2000SK has been the subject of more intensive reliability testing.


----------



## toopercentmlk

When I was first introduced to the Rami, It looked old and un comfertable. But when I held it, it felt like a mini 1911... just perfect. The SK feels nice too, maybe just as good, but when I hold the Rami I just can't beleive how nice it feels. The kicker is the price, I'm getting it for under $475. That's a fair price right?


----------



## Pointblank

The RAMI is the only CZ that I own that has proven to be unreliable. It now sits in a drawer waiting for the day Wolff finally makes some upgraded springs for it. If I were in the market today for a small 9mm I'd take a hard look at that new Walther. As it is, the Glock 26 works for me just fine and it's 100% reliable and I have night sights on it. Good luck getting night sights on a RAMI. I agree with the previous poster about the safety being too small too. You're pretty much stuck with a first round fired in double-action and then the transition to single-action.


----------

